# polish the tail lights...



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

Any ideas on how to do it ?

Thanks.

Manjula


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

well when I get my car all nice I plan on using a buffer to buff my head lights,and tails too. but you have see what buffing compound to use first .you can ask a body shop how much it would be to do it.


----------



## manjula (Jun 24, 2003)

I would like to do it myself, though I have no machine (to buff). 

Will use my good old hands !!! :thumbup: 

And yes, to know which compound to use would be nice.

How about toothpaste ??


Manjula


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

If you use a buffer be careful not to heat up the plastic too much I used a dremel tool with a buffing pad to polish my 3rd brake light and it started to melt the plastic. THe best thing to use on the tail lights or any smooth plastic, what I use, is mothers plastic polish, I apply it by hand and less than a minute on each part brings the gloss right back, makes the lights look better than new, of course if you have alot of scratches it will take longer or more coats of polish. I'm sure other plastic polishes would work as well but I swear by mothers products.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

DSM's have a huge problem with yellowing headlights, and the solution for that is 'Mothers Chrome Polish'. It seems like it will apply to the taillights and headlights to shine them up.


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> DSM's have a huge problem with yellowing headlights, and the solution for that is 'Mothers Chrome Polish'. It seems like it will apply to the taillights and headlights to shine them up.



Probably won't work on my headlights since they're glass but don't know about the tail lights.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

It's supposed to work on any headlight type.


----------

